# Diane Roscoe, former Big As Texas and NAAFA member and 500 Club model



## HereticFA (May 22, 2006)

Diane Roscoe passed away peacefully this past Saturday morning, May 20, due to numerous health problems, most notably renal failure. She will be missed by her friends in Big As Texas as well as so many others that knew her.

Diane requested no flowers be sent but instead to make a memorial contribution to the Brenton Church of God Food Pantry, P. O. Box 351, Brenton, WV 24818.


----------



## Webmaster (May 22, 2006)

HereticFA said:


> Diane Roscoe passed away peacefully this past Saturday morning, May 20, due to numerous health problems, most notably renal failure. She will be missed by her friends in Big As Texas as well as so many others that knew her.



I am so sorry to hear that. Ruby and I will always have fond memories of her.


----------

